# JO talks with New Jersey



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> The New Jersey Nets delivered a proposal of Richard Jefferson, Nenad Krstic and Jason Collins to the Pacers for Jermaine O'Neal, multiple league sources said Thursday. Krstic is rehabilitating a torn ACL suffered early last season, but is expected to be back for the start of the season. There isn't any draft day urgency to the deal because no picks are involved, so if the scenario does advance, sources expect it would not happen until July.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...Nets-talk-O-Neal-Jefferson-swap?urn=nba,37827

I wouldn't mind it. The deal doesn't involve any 19-20 year old stud, but although Krstic and Jefferson are good now, they can still improve a lot.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

As a New Jersey fan, I am hoping this deal goes through, however I think it benefits both teams. The Nets need a shake up, and a post scorer who can board and block shots is something they have never had with Kidd & Carter. Additionally, Nenad is 23, scoring 16 and grabbing 7 boards, while RJ is a winner who does a multitude of good things on the court. His personality, skill, attitude, and big game approach would be missed. I think the state of Indiana would really enjoy him as a player and team member.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Not a bad deal I think, we could get worse, could get better.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

NO thank you...For one I don't wanna improve another eastern team, second that's not nearly enough for JO unless they throw in their PG (I forget his name), and third we don't need anymore injured players....Just say NO to NJ.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> NO thank you...For one I don't wanna improve another eastern team, second that's not nearly enough for JO unless they throw in their PG (I forget his name), and third we don't need anymore injured players....Just say NO to NJ.


Give us Kidd and we're happy


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

I think its a good trade for both teams, depending on how well Krstic returns from knee surgery.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> NO thank you...For one I don't wanna improve another eastern team, second that's not nearly enough for JO unless they throw in their PG (I forget his name), and third we don't need anymore injured players....Just say NO to NJ.


What deal is better than this that the pacers are being offered?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

oh hell no.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

We need a leader and a go-to guy, and neither of them are even remotely. We need guards, not ANOTHER SF. 

This trade doesnt solve any of our problems.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> We need a leader and a go-to guy, and neither of them are even remotely. We need guards, not ANOTHER SF.
> 
> This trade doesnt solve any of our problems.


the Pacers wont get an offer thats even close to what new jersey's offering. If you think Lamar Odom and Bynum is a better deal, than thats straight up delusional. Regardless, the lakers have been sipping so much of their own Bynum Kool-Aide that they would not trade Lamar and Bynum for Jermaine O'neal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Looks like it was just another silly rumor:



> New Jersey Nets forward Richard Jefferson said the team has told him he won't be moved despite rumors of a trade to Indiana with Nenad Krstic for Jermaine O'Neal. "They told me that they would keep us together,'' Jefferson said of Vince Carter and Jason Kidd. "They said don't believe all the talk. We're not trading you. They said they want to keep the team together. I want to stay. I want to win games in New York.'' ESPN.com's Marc Stein reports that NBA front-office sources say the Indiana Pacers are still considering the deal.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/news/story?id=2919766



> "All these trade rumors that's going on out there, you hear everybody talking about it – it's all bogus," Bird said Thursday night. "Somebody starts it and they keep feeding the fire with it. We're going to look this summer to maybe do something if we get the right deal to make us better. If not, we'll come back with what we have.
> "When you're talking to other GMs around the league and you sort of ask them if they're involved in something, most of them say no. We were in a four-team deal one time and I never did talk to L.A. or Boston. I did talk to (Minnesota's) Kevin McHale, maybe he was orchestrating it, I don't know. I heard some things today about trades that were supposed to be going down and talked to the individuals that were supposed to be involved and they never even heard of it. A lot of smoke was out there this year."


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/draft_070628.html


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Looks like it was just another silly rumor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woj reported the blazers deal before it transpired on Yahoo.com, as well as the New Jersey/J.O. trade talks. He is a surprisingly accurate source.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47156/20070716/report_nets_passed_on_jo_deal/

Nah, if that was the deal Pacers were looking, the Kwame/Odom/someone else (hell, even Vujacic actually!) is a good one, at least in my opinion. Cap relief next season and a good fit for O'Brien system (better than JO for OBie system in my opinion) in Odom.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I really did like the New Jersey deal but if it went through we'd have a big mess at the Small Forward position.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

How about JO for RJ, Collins, Marcus Williams, and Josh Boone?

(You can have a draft selection or two, but thats a throw in)


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

If RJ starts at SF for Indiana, what happens to Danny Granger?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I would make that deal if I were Larry Bird. This team needs to rebuild, and this seems like the best offer for JO, even though the Nets are denying that it's true. Better to give up JO now before his value dips even more.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Quite Frankly said:


> If RJ starts at SF for Indiana, what happens to Danny Granger?


trade him to portland!

Jack, Przybilla, Webster can be dealt if needed!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I can see Granger doing the Ryan Gomes thing, splitting his minutes at the forward spots.

Isn't this trade dead?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Nets want to send Carter for JO??

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...0/nets_talk_to_pacers_about_carter_for_oneal/


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Nets want to send Carter for JO??
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...0/nets_talk_to_pacers_about_carter_for_oneal/


With the way JO's been playing this year, injured and not, absolutely. He's really not necessary in this offense unless everyone is missing their shots, and even then, he likely will, as well.

Now, I'm 90% sure this deal won't go through, but if it does, Indiana finally gets the slasher/dunker they've never had (Freddie Jones was nice, but he wasn't much of a slasher and rarely could dunk on people), along with actual creativity from the SG position. Sure, Carter still takes more 3's than he should and isn't dunking as much as he used to, but those few times would be absolutely spectacular to a dead Indiana crowd.

Gaining 3 players for just 1 means we have to make a cut. One of Stephen Graham, Harrison, Andre Owens, or Travis Diener. As great as Andre's been this year defensively and even in improving his shot, he's not a PG, and is rather worthless at SG. The addition of Marcus Williams gives him no role on the team, so I would cut him. However, the more likely situation is the cutting of Stephen Graham, who played great his last game and hasn't had many chances all year. I like him, but I guess O'Brien doesn't. He's strong and quick enough to defend, but he's also a smart guy and a decent shooter. So, expect one of those two to lose his job, unless the smart move is made of trading Harrison for a 2nd rounder. Bird's too proud to trade a first rounder he drafted for a future second.

Say this does go through, that leaves us with this depth:

C- Foster/Murphy/Magloire/Harrison 

Magloire would probably play backup or even start for a while, but fall out of favor with O'Brien because of his slowness. Murphy playing Center is horrible for our rebounding, so I hope in this situation he never would again.

PF- Granger/Murphy/Foster/Diogu 

Same situation with Ike. Too slow and raw for O'Brien. He was great earlier on in the season, but if he's not going to play, I don't see the point in not trading him with Murphy for someone more explosive at Center. When Bird built this team for running, he completely forgot about finding people who can actually finish strong. Dunleavy's creative with the ball, but he can't take a hit and still finish. Granger usually misses from the interior unless it's a straight-away dunk. Murphy can hit anything on a good night from anywhere, but still isn't going to dunk on anyone very often. Harrison and Diogu can't jump fast enough, not to mention Ike can still easily be pushed around. If anyone watched the Sacramento game, Mikki Moore would be perfect for that role. If Ike still has some value, maybe we could pry John Salmons away, also, giving the team a considerable amount of depth. As unlikely as it is, maybe we could throw in Ike and Harrison and get Sean Williams for New Jersey. Doubtful, but it'd be amazing for this team. If anyone's noticed, Indy's had a total of 0 alley-oops this year and probably for the entire franchise's existence. That's pathetic with Jamaal Tinsley and Mike Dunleavy on the floor.

SF- Dunleavy/Granger/Williams/Graham

Graham's great, but he'd likely be off the team at this point. Dunleavy's minutes would take a serious hit when we don't go with small ball, which would probably be fine for a half-court offense on the days his shots aren't falling. Problem is, it seems the days Dunleavy's shots aren't falling, Granger's aren't, either. He really needs to work on driving to the basket and probably go up to 240 pounds next season. He's decently quick, but far too weak to take a bump from even Travis Diener. Too bad for Williams with this. He might have to bulk up and play the 4, but he and Danny should be fine as our future 3/4 combination, which can also play 3/2. Honestly, Williams is going to be a better player than Granger, whether it be in Indiana or not.

SG- Carter/Daniels/Rush/Dunleavy/Shawne Williams

Of course Vince is going to start. That should be the only given with this potential team. Daniels and Rush are interchangable as Vince's main backup, depending upon Daniels' knee and Rush's shot at the time.

PG- Tinsley/Marcus Williams/Daniels/Diener/Owens

When Tinsley's hurt, Daniels will likely play a few PG minutes. Under no circumstance should Dunleavy ever be the PG of this team. He can pass and dribble well for a 6'8" guy, but that's the problem. He's too tall and always loses the ball in double teams. I don't know how O'Brien would feel about having a poor shooter as Tinsley's primary backup, but with Daniels' height, Diener's shot, and O'Brien's man-crush on Owens, Williams could fall to the end of the rotation before season's end.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fake rumors guys. thorn has dismissed the idea of acquiring JO


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> the Pacers wont get an offer thats even close to what new jersey's offering. If you think Lamar Odom and Bynum is a better deal, than thats straight up delusional. Regardless, the lakers have been sipping so much of their own Bynum Kool-Aide that they would not trade Lamar and Bynum for Jermaine O'neal.


and that kool aid tastes great! 

even during the summer, when bynum's stock wasn't high, LO and bynum is still better than RJ, kristic and trash imo. actually, it's obviously better. kristic wasnt' proven yet, plus he was still recovering from injury.. RJ is decent, but im not even sure if he's a top 5 SF in the league.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> and that kool aid tastes great!
> 
> even during the summer, when bynum's stock wasn't high, LO and bynum is still better than RJ, kristic and trash imo. actually, it's obviously better. kristic wasnt' proven yet, plus he was still recovering from injury.. RJ is decent, but im not even sure if he's a top 5 SF in the league.


Actually I would be willing to take even Odom and Kwame for JO and Harrison.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Nets trade sounded pretty good to me even though it was just rumors...And the LO and Bynium or Farmar sounds even better, too bad it ain't happening though....I love Jermaine and all, but his time in Indy has definetly come to a sad ending. It's time for us to go forward, and rebuilt with the young guys, and add a couple of picks, but I don't know if Bird will ever see it that way.


----------

